# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Love is in the air, faster Gift of friendship farming

## Lohev

A small trick to speed up the farming of Gift of friendship for those +30 stam/int/agi buffs


The clearing of the Amorus (Heart) on the npcs seems to be proximity based so,

1. Find two npc (guards are a good example) close to each other.
2. Stand close to one of them
3. Hand in a love token to the other

The game will try to remove the Amorous buff from the npc closest to you and you can keep on spamming.
Probably not a huge one, but saves some time farming the items prepping for raid

----------

